# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Ziek van de puisten

## Aszie

Heyy mensen

Ik ben een meid van 16 jaar en heb al last van acne zolang ik me kan herinerren. Ik heb van alles en nog wat geprobeert, ben 3X nar de huisarts geweest en heeft me daarna doorgewezen naar een huidatrs waar ik een jaar actief was. Ik heb volgens mij alles geprobeerd,gesmeerd,geslikt,gegeten,gedaan wat acne kan bestrijden.
Ik gebruik nu 4 maanden helemaal niks meer (op nachtcreme na van groene thee) Maar helemaal me gezicht is er vettig je voelt het ook en het krioelt van de puistjes voor al op me voorhoofd rondom mond. Ik zie ook dat er veel littekens zijn wat ka n ik daar in hemelsnaam tegen doen???

Pleassee mensen wat moet ik doen ik doe alles voor alles zodat ze weg gaaan!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown:   :Confused:   :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## Aszie

Nobody??????????????????? Ik doe er alllle voor om zev van me gezicht af te krijgen is toch niet te veel gevraagt????????

----------


## Nora

Kan het zijn dat je ergens allergies voor bent? Dat een bepaalde voedingsstof je acne veroorzaakt.
Ben je al bij een dermatoloog geweest? Een vriendin van mij had er ook veel last van toen ze 18 jaar was. Zij is uiteindelijk bij een dermatoloog terecht gekomen. Ze heeft van alles geprobeerd en na een jaar verdween het. Ik weet alleen niet meer wat ze gebruikte.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Aszie

Bij een dermatoloog ben ik niet geweest, wel bij de huidarts, het zou kunnen dat ik voor iets allergies voor ben, heb geprobeerd zelf te ontdekken wat het kan zijn (tijd geen kaas/boter enz.. gegeten) maar helaas het werd er niet minder van, er zijn veel littekens aan over gebleven ik wordt er soms zoo derpri van en het irrieert me matennnnlooss, zou je Nora misschien aan je vriendin kunnen vragen wat ze heeft gebruikt?


Groetjes, Asma

p.s. thanx nora voor je reactie

----------


## mibo

hey aszie!!!!!!!
misschien is biergist tabletten wat voor je als je dat nog niet geprobeerd hebt!!
bij mij werkte het wel.......maar je moet ook zorgen dat je niet een te vette creme opdoet!!! en goed je gezicht schoonmaken!scrubben en een goede lotion kan ook wonderen verrichten!!!!!!! maar het gaat niet in een dag over!
helaas...........
biergist kan je zo bij de drogist halen enne probeer veel water te drinken, dat voert de afvalstoffen af!!!!!!
successsssssssssssss

----------


## Nora

Wat misschien ook kan helpen is naar een schoonheidsspecialist gaan. Sommigen zijn gespecialiseerd in acneproblemen.
Bij mij hielp biergisttabletten vroeger, dus als je dat nog niet geprobeerd hebt is dat de moeite waard. Voor het schoonmaken van mijn gezicht gebruik ik scrub van dove. Dit helpt bij mij nu ook. Want soms heb ik er ook even last van.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Aszie

Hayyy Mibo en Nora

Biergist tabletten, heb er zelf nooit van gehoort, maar als het werkt dan is het zeker de moeite waard om ff naar de drogist te gaan en het te gaan gebruiken, maar hebben de tabeltten geen andere gevolgen aan de rest van je lichaam kan het geen schadelijke iets oplopen? En hoe lang heb je het gebruikt Mibo? hoeveel stikte je per dag en zag je daarna ook resultaat ben je iets anders gaan gebruiken

Thanx  :Wink: 

Welke lotion gebruik je trouwens? was van plan om gister wat verzorgingsdingetjes te gaan halen maar toe ik daar stond bij de lotion schappen pff.. te veel optie!

----------


## Nora

Biergist tabletten zuivert je bloed. Het heeft verder geen bijwerkingen. Je kunt er eentje per dag inslikken.
Succes ermee.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## mibo

hey aszie,
je moet ffies op de bijsluiter van de biergist kijken hoeveel je mag nemen, en hou je daar dan aan!!!!!!!! na een maandje slikken werd mijn huid erg rustig! dus maar hopen dat het ook bij jou helpt!!!
was je gezicht nooit met gewone zeep, maar gewoon met water, dan wat milk en gezichtslotion! maakt niks uit welke, als er maar geen alcohol in zit, enne duur is niet altijd beter! heb dat op school geleerd!!!!!!! je moet gewoon kijken wat voor jou huid het beste is probeer je gezicht 2 keer per dag schoon te maken!!!
groetjes Bo :Wink:

----------


## Aszie

Heee

Oke ik ben gister naar de tuinen geweest voor die biergisttabletten en mij werd verteld dat ik 2 maal 3daags moet slikken dus 6 per dag d8 woo das veel hóór! ben maar weg gegaan vertrouw het niet helemaal dus jullie slikken er 1 per dag? en uuh moet je dan na een week of 2 meer slikken of gwn 1  :Smile: 

Oke dus kort samengevat moet ik de volgende producten aanschaven:
Lotion (geen alchol, ik heb namelijk een overgevoelig huid)
Biergistabletten (1/2/3/4 per dag slikken?????))))
eventueel milk..

dus daar komt het op neer? toch?

Aahaha Mibo en Nora juliiiiee worden HARTELIJK BEDANKT!!!!! ik heb veeel aan jullie info!!!

Groetjes,

Assie

----------


## Nora

In het begin moet je indrdaad wat meer slikken, omdat je bloed grondig gezuiverd moet worden. Zodra je huid er steeds beter uitziet, kun je minderen. Het kan echt geen kwaad, ook al is het veel.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Aszie

Oke, wel een geruststelling Nora, maar waar heb jij ze dan gekocht, bij De Tuinen zijn ze 5 euro voor 360 tabletten en bij de Etos zijn ze voor 460 tab. voor maar 3 euro, wel een heel verschil...

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Beste Aszie,

Ik heb van de dermatoloog in het AMC iets nieuws gekregen : 
"Differin gel 1 mg/g" voor cutaan gebruik
Registratiehouder: nv Galderma Belgilux sa, B-2870 PUURS (Belgie)
RVG 32496

Het is blijkbaar net toegelaten in NL (afkomstig uit Amerika)

Het is een onstekingsremmer en het werkt goed. (1 week ervaring)

Nee, het voorkomt geen acne, maar zodra je het voelt komen, dan 's-avonds behandelen. En niet te veel gebruiken, anders wordt je huid rood. 

Vraag er maar eens naar bij je dokter/specialist.

Ik ben benieuwd!

Suc6

ps: ik ga zelf de biergist eens proberen. Bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## Aszie

Hai

Thanx voor de tip PoorTwistedMe, ik ga zeker binnekort naar de apotheek/huisarts, en wat biergisttabletten betreft is het 3X niks heb het 2 weken gebruikt en alles wat ik nu naar binnen werk moet ik uitspugen (niet echt smakelijk) en me menstruatie is ook veelste lang weg gebleven, dus ikraad je het niet echt aan.

Asssie

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

oké Aszie...

Da's niet zo mooi... Het belangrijkste is - denk ik, maar wie ben ik  :Embarrassment: ) - een goede dermatoloog. En niet zomaar alles accepteren wat een (huis)dokter zegt. 

(Ik weet bijv. dat ze in België hele andere medicijnen en behandeltechnieken hebben dan in NL. Volgens verzekeraars moet je daar ook wel terecht kunnen. Nog niet geprobeerd overigens...)

Dus niet wanhopen, gewoon internet goed gebruiken (zo ben ik ook hier terecht gekomen), veel zoeken en forums als deze zoeken...

Maar het blijft wel geze*k zeg... loop er al sinds mijn jeugd mee rond... Ik wil er wel vanaf zijn voor mijn pensioen... ;o)

----------


## bébé

Als het echt de spuigaten uitloopt, zoals bij mij het geval was, dan is Roacutane de enige optie. Ik ben nu 34, en sinds 2 jaar puistvrij in het gezicht. PAS WEL OP!!! Roacutane heeft veeeeeeeeeeeel bijwerkingen, je moet het een jaar slikken, en je mag in de eerst komende tijd na het gebruik ervan ABSOLUUT niet zwanger worden!!!!
Goed nadenken voor je die stap dus zet!!! Enkel mogelijk via de dokter, die je dan ook van nabij opvolgt.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb me laten doorverwijzen naar een dermatoloog die nu om de twee weken mijn gezicht behandeld met een soort milde chemische peeling.
Het is nu één week geleden dat ik voor het eerst ben geweest,maar de resultaten zijn al verbluffend!
Daarnaast gebruik ik nu dagelijks reinigings- en verzorgingsprodukten van Avène op aanraden van mijn apotheekster en die werken super!

Als ik een tip mag geven;ga naar de dokter of apotheek voor zulke problemen...veel vertrouwen in drogisterij-artikelen heb ik niet!
En uiteindelijk ben je evenveel kwijt aan een paar goede,helpende produkten van dokter of apotheek als aan allerlei verschillende goedkope drogisterij-middeltjes die je allemaal uitprobeert!  :Wink: 

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

De produkte van Avène zijn één van de betere die echt werken tegen acné,daarnaast heb je ook neostrata créme 15AHA,die je gezicht zeg maar peelt,waardoor de dode huidcellen die acné verergeren verwijderen...

Wat je zeker niet moet doen bij acné:
-je huid teveel reinigen met alcohol/parfum bevattende produkten
-niet te vaak scrubben:1à2 maal per week een milde scrub volstaat,anders ga je zorgen voor nog meer talgafscheiding!

Wat je wel moet doen:
-je huid s'morgens en s'avonds met de juiste produkten reinigen en verzorgen;overdag een matte verzorging die zorgt dat je huid niet glimt(ziet er dan al veel beter uit)en voor s'nachts een verzorging die de acné echt helpt bestrijden!

Vraag raad aan je apotheker en nogmaals;je apotheker geeft je meer nuttige info en de juiste produkten dan de drogisterijmiddeltjes...al zijn kwalitatief goede biergisttabletten wel goed!  :Wink: 

Succes Agnes Xx

----------


## Neus

Mensen, als iemand het zo erg heeft helpt het 'reinigen met de juist produkten' toch helemaal niet. En biergist pillen ook niet. Dat heeft allemaal geen zin. Het lijkt erop dat de enige oplossing Roaccutane of laseren is. En uit eigen ervaring kan ik vertellen dat Roaccutane een waar wondermiddel is. Ik heb het ook heel erg gehad, maar dat is na 5 maanden verleden tijd. Ik heb helemaal niets meer....

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo "Neus", mag ik je een vraag stellen?

Ik heb mijn huisarts om Roaccutane gevraagd. Hij vond dat best een "heftig middel". "Laten we eerst beginnen met MINOCYCLINE", zei hij. Nu heb ik een specialist in het AMC gesproken en die zegt weer: ROACCUTANE.  :Confused: 

Mijn vraag is: als je zo'n kuur Roaccutane gaat volgen. Heb je daar dan veel uiterlijke bijwerkingen van? Als je rode vlekken krijgt of je acné wordt erger, dan zou ik dat wel van te voren willen weten.  :EEK!: 

Wat is jouw ervaring met Roaccutane met name tijdens de kuur??

Alvast bedankt!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> Mensen, als iemand het zo erg heeft helpt het 'reinigen met de juist produkten' toch helemaal niet. En biergist pillen ook niet. Dat heeft allemaal geen zin. Het lijkt erop dat de enige oplossing Roaccutane of laseren is. En uit eigen ervaring kan ik vertellen dat Roaccutane een waar wondermiddel is. Ik heb het ook heel erg gehad, maar dat is na 5 maanden verleden tijd. Ik heb helemaal niets meer....


Het reinigen en verzorgen met de juiste produkten is juist mega-belangrijk in de strijd tegen acné en puistjes hoe erg je er ook last van hebt!!!
Voor lichte acné/puistjes gebruik je mildere produkten en voor erge acné/puistjes zwaardere paardenmiddelen!
Ik schreef daarom ook met de JUISTE produkten!!
Je Apotheker/arts en dermatoloog kunnen je daarbij helpen,bij de keuze van de JUISTE produkten!! Of het nu Clerasil is of Roacutane...
Wie Roacutane overweegt te gaan gebruiken een tip:toets eens op google roacutane in...informatie te over te vinden!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

bedankt voor de tip Agnes!

----------


## Agnes574

graag gedaan hoor!  :Wink: 

Sterkte en succes!!!

----------


## martinni

ik slik dan 3x 5 tabletten van biergist alleen zie niet egt verschil. kan natuurlijk bij iedereen verschillen.. ik heb er ook veel last van en nog niets gevonden dat kan helpen. als ik iets vind krijg je het te horen

----------


## Earth

Ik geef neus toch wel gedeeltelijk gelijk hoor in deze situatie. Van Aszie zelf te horen heeft zij al veel uitgeprobeerd en ik betwijfel het ten zeerste dat biergist haar kan helpen. Proberen kan geen kwaad dus ik raad je aan van dit eerst te doen en als je na een maand (slik 6-8 pilletjes per dag, geen neveneffecten) geen duidelijke veranderingen kunt opmerken raad ik je echt aan van Benzoylperoxide te gaan halen in de apotheker (tijdelijke neveneffecten: uitdroging van de huid, jeuk, splijten), deze voorkomt niet altijd acne maar zorgt er wel voor dat ze snel verdwijnen, oftewel meteen naar de dermatoloog gaan die je waarschijnlijk een roaccutane kuur zal voorschrijven.

Roaccutane is hevig spul, zeker voor meisjes van jouw leeftijd (je mag bijvoorbeeld niet zwanger worden tijdens de kuur want roaccutane kan misvormingen veroorzaken aan de foetus) dus misschien is het best dat je eerst gaat voor Benzoylperoxide nadat je biergist hebt uitgeprobeerd.

Indien je Benzoylperoxide of biergist uitprobeerd kun je terwijl peeling producten gebruiken voor de littekens te verwijderen.

Ik raad je zeker geen brol zoals Clearasil aan en lasers helpt niet voorkomen, het verwijderd gewoon en is ZEER prijzig.

----------


## martinni

roaccutane kuur zegt earth maar dat is egt heel erg agresief. de waslijst van bijwerkingen moet je egt wel 3 keer lezen en dan maar eens goed nadenken of je het er dan wel voor over hebt. wat je ervoor terug krijgt is mischien wel erger.(mischien niet te bedenken) maar dan je puistjes.

----------


## Earth

Ja, daarom dat je Roaccutane best als laatste probeert. Alhoewel, de meeste neveneffecten zijn tijdelijk en verdwijnen na de kuur.

----------


## Neus

> Het reinigen en verzorgen met de juiste produkten is juist mega-belangrijk in de strijd tegen acné en puistjes hoe erg je er ook last van hebt!!!
> Voor lichte acné/puistjes gebruik je mildere produkten en voor erge acné/puistjes zwaardere paardenmiddelen!
> Ik schreef daarom ook met de JUISTE produkten!!
> Je Apotheker/arts en dermatoloog kunnen je daarbij helpen,bij de keuze van de JUISTE produkten!! Of het nu Clerasil is of Roacutane...
> Wie Roacutane overweegt te gaan gebruiken een tip:toets eens op google roacutane in...informatie te over te vinden!


Ik heb het gemerkt ja  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik heb wel 10 verschillende spulletjes gebruikt, van de doktor maar ook andere dingen. Niks hielp. En als ik lees wat een puistje precies in houdt (zeker de ontstekingen) kan ik mij ook niet voorstellen dat het helpt om het goed schoon te maken. 

Roacutane is inderdaad heftig spul. In het begin kan het iets erger worden, maar daarna was het helemaal verdwijnen. Ik ben eind juni gestopt, en heb nog helemaal niets gehad. Ik ben nu al helemaal vrij van acne sinds januari! Daarnaast heb ik maar weinig last gehad van bijwerkingen.

----------


## A.Mels

Bij een schoonheidsspecialiste die de Hayoun methode toepast kun je ook terecht.
Schijnt goede resultaten te geven. Zij kijkt ook naar je voeding.

succes!

----------


## wesmatch

Als je dokter nou zegt dat het met je leeftijd te maken heeft, dat het vanzelf over moet gaan wat moet ik dan doen.

----------


## Earth

> Als je dokter nou zegt dat het met je leeftijd te maken heeft, dat het vanzelf over moet gaan wat moet ik dan doen.


Dat heb ik nog nooit gehoord! Dan moet je zeker en vast naar een andere dokter gaan. Heeft deze dokter je tenminste onderzocht?

----------


## hoverma

Hallo,
Ik heb je verhaal gelezen.
Weet niet of het ondertussen al beter met je huid is geworden.
Op dit moment doe ik een cursus acne en ben gediplomeerd 
schoonheidsspecialiste. Op dit moment ben ik ook modellen nodig.
Misschien voel je daar wat voor?
groetjes

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Als roaccutane je afschrikt, dan is er ook minocycline... het werkt goed bij mij. Raadpleeg je huisdokter en blijf er niet mee lopen. Minocycline geeft (bij mij) geen bijwerkingen en het werkte sneller dan ik verwachtte...

By the way: als je geen kordate hulp krijgt van je huisdokter (dus veel blabla, maar geen oplossingen) dan neem je gewoon een andere huisdokter PUNT UIT! Dat heb ik ook gedaan en mijn huidige dokter denkt mee en schreef me in één keer de juiste medicijnen voor terwijl mijn vorige irritant begon te doen omdat _ik_ met suggesties kwam.

----------


## mangostana

op jou leeftijd is het meestal een hormoonkwestie en is er 1 ding dat werkt en dat is de pil!!
gewoon aan de huisarts vragen doen heel veel meisjes hoor.

----------


## Luuss0404

ik heb ook last van acne. ik had via de dokter al alle reguliere middelen geprobeerd (cremes, pilletjes van alle merken) en niks scheen te helpen, vaak verergerde het alleen maar dus zei de dokter dat ik druppels van a.vogel moest gebruiken (die zijn homeopatisch) maar dat smaakte erg vies dus ben ik daarmee gestopt ondanks dat het prima hielp. toen ben ik op aanraden van mijn vader naar een vriendin van hem gegaan die dermatoloog is, die heeft mij een keer onderzocht. haar advies aan mij was om te gaan scrubben. mijn hoofd mocht ik 3a4x per week doen en mijn rug 2x en dan insmeren met een goede non-alcoholische en non-parfum creme. gaat nu prima  :Smile:  succes allemaal!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo Luuss0404,

Wat voor merk scrub en creme gebruik jij? 

En in wat voor verpakking? (want als je zo vaak scrubt, dan is een grotere verpakking misschien wel goedkoper...)

Ik ga binnenkort maar weer eens terug naar de huisdokter, want de effecten van de minocycline zijn al weer een tijdje uitgewerkt... balen dus. De dokter had me ervoor gewaarschuwd dat het terug kon komen. We konden dan een zwaardere dosis proberen... daarna is er alleen roaccutane over...

Waar ik ook aan zit te denken is een stoomcabine. Je weet wel: zo'n luxe douche met stoom. Dat opent de poriën goed en zorgt voor een goede/betere doorbloeding. Ik ga dat ook aan de dokter vragen of dat voor mij goed is...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo PoorTwistedMe,

Ik hoop dat er een alternatief voor je is, want de dosis verhogen helpt tijdelijk en dan gaan de effecten na verloop van tijd ook uitwerken.. Misschien is een stoomcabine wel goed, ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar na een dagje sauna merk ik wel dat mijn huid rustiger wordt. Ik hoop dat er een goede lange termijn oplossing voor je komt! 
En wat mij betreft, ik gebruik scrubcreme van dr. van der hoog en als ik minder te besteden heb scrubcreme van de hema en als aanvullende reiniging gebruik ik wel eens een masker van dr. van der hoog of gezichtsreiniger van oil of olaz (soort face wash a la clear asil alleen zachter). Ik heb niveau, dove, diadermine en andere dag/nachtcremes geprobeerd maar kreeg dan een rode/geirriteerde huid en nu gebruik ik een heel klein beetje zwitsal bodylotion. 
Ik wens je veel succes en hoop dat het goed gaat komen!

----------


## eva3173

Pillen tegen Acne - http://derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

